# What about TJ Ford?



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

Ok only one game, but I've felt that he could have a very good chance to succeed in the NBA. He's kinda like J Kidd except minus the size. 

35 min, 5-7 shooting for 11 pts, NINE boards, 11 AST's, and only 2 turnovers. With Redd, Mason, and Thomas though, Ford doesnt have to score too much . This kid was my favorite player in college so go Ford!


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

imo he will be an awesome player and a multiple apperance all- star. he has awesome leaping ability, awesome work ethic and the best court vision since jason kidd. he is also one of the fastest players in the L. yeah he needs to work on his shot but wit a young team like the bucks his first priority wont be to score. with tt, redd and dmason he should be getting plenty of assists. as long as he shoots around 40 percent he will be great this year and will be imo a first team rookie


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>FanOfAll8472</b>!
> Ok only one game, but I've felt that he could have a very good chance to succeed in the NBA. He's kinda like J Kidd except minus the size.
> 
> 35 min, 5-7 shooting for 11 pts, NINE boards, 11 AST's, and only 2 turnovers. With Redd, Mason, and Thomas though, Ford doesnt have to score too much . This kid was my favorite player in college so go Ford!


You got a couple mixed up T.J. had 11 boards and 8 assists. He is the man of the future for the Bucks,great pick.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Re: What about TJ Ford?*



> Originally posted by <b>Mavs Dude</b>!
> 
> 
> You got a couple mixed up T.J. had 11 boards and 8 assists. He is the man of the future for the Bucks,great pick.


Yes I did . Thanks. I wonder how TJ got 11 boards standing at 5'11"...


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: What about TJ Ford?*



> Originally posted by <b>FanOfAll8472</b>!
> 
> Yes I did . Thanks. I wonder how TJ got 11 boards standing at 5'11"...


That's wat I thought, but I always heard he was a great rebounder for his size. But yea, pretty impressive night considerin it was his first game... Keep it up TJ :greatjob:


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

This TJFord will be AWESOME...
Next Jason Kidd.....

He has showned agaisnt the Bulls...
I wish Miami could have had him...


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> This TJFord will be AWESOME...
> Next Jason Kidd.....
> 
> ...


I hope he will be next J Kidd with better shot, but it's only been 2 games so far .


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> I wish Miami could have had him...


They could have. And we would have had no problem taking Wade for our troubles. Of course I'm happy how this has all turned out if Ford becomes something great. I just don't know how he slid all the way to us on draft day, the scouts really dropped the ball on that one (especially the Bulls scouts, Heinrich? are you kidding me?)


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Ford would not have fight with the style of play of the Heat. On the Bucks he does.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Nimreitz</b>!
> 
> 
> They could have. And we would have had no problem taking Wade for our troubles. Of course I'm happy how this has all turned out if Ford becomes something great. I just don't know how he slid all the way to us on draft day, the scouts really dropped the ball on that one (especially the Bulls scouts, Heinrich? are you kidding me?)


Why would you take Wade over Ford? You have younger/better swingmen then the Heat do.

-Petey


----------



## #colonel (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: What about TJ Ford?*



> Originally posted by <b>FanOfAll8472</b>!
> 
> I wonder how TJ got 11 boards standing at 5'11"...


Saw TJ play in the summer leagues... During pre-game warm-ups, he put on a show... All kinds of dunking... It was pretty amazing seeing a guy that small jump that high... So yeah, he's under six feet - but the dude got ups...


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: What about TJ Ford?*



> Originally posted by <b>#colonel</b>!
> 
> 
> Saw TJ play in the summer leagues... During pre-game warm-ups, he put on a show... All kinds of dunking... It was pretty amazing seeing a guy that small jump that high... So yeah, he's under six feet - but the dude got ups...


Wow dunking?


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> Why would you take Wade over Ford? You have younger/better swingmen then the Heat do.
> ...


Two reasons.

1. You get better by taking the best player available and then making trades, not by drafting lesser players that fill positional needs. TJ was the best player on the board when we picked, but we would have liked Wade because.....

2. He played his college career at the Bradley Center and the city of Milwaukee absolutely loves him.


----------

